# Ham, butt's , rib's crabs, wings Louisiana party



## noble captain (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello everyone ,
So my husband and I are both anglers and he has been texting me these awesome trout pictures all week so today is pay back. I've called in a crew and decided to smoke everything today lol . Well try anyway. Here I go.
Started at 5am with coal and lit up smoker at 6am filled it up with oak at around 8:40 it got to 270 I let it get that hot because the doors are big on our smoker and it cools fast when I open it. Packed it all inn . So I have 2 Boston butt's for pulled pork, 2 hams that we curred and 3 racks of ribs so far. I will add the chicken wings a little later as it's 9:30 am now and no one will be here till later. I'm picking up the crabs and shrimp at 11:00am my neighbor Jeana will watch temperature when I pick that up. So here are pictures at this point.any and all advise is welcome please. Wish me luck.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh boy!
I can't wait to see how this one turns out!
Looks like a bunch of hungry guys, with some fantastic food getting ready!
Wish I  had an invite to this party!!
Al


----------



## noble captain (Apr 21, 2018)

Only chick's and babies lol thanks al


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2018)

BTW, that's a pretty impressive looking smoker you have there too!
Al


----------



## noble captain (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you all of you helped I did a thread while we were building it .


----------



## noble captain (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm having a problem if you can help please , I'm at 250 constant but not really smoking . What can I do to. And the butts look like the have a little black on them. IvI' never had that.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 21, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> BTW, that's a pretty impressive looking smoker you have there too!
> Al


What do u think


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 21, 2018)

Very impressive catch, serious smoker there Captain!
I'm going out on a limb here and calling that your Daughter and Grand Babies with you Captain. :rolleyes:
Because she's a looker, like her Mama. ;)

I'm doin a rib-fest later today. We have our eldest Grand Daughter, and her Son with us this weekend, down from Seattle, WA.
Yup, Great Grand #1 for this old fart.

All Y'all have a great day enjoying that bounty!


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Very impressive catch, serious smoker there Captain!
> I'm going out on a limb here and calling that your Daughter and Grand Babies with you Captain. :rolleyes:
> Because she's a looker, like her Mama. ;)
> 
> ...


Well that's a long limb lol it's my neighbor and her kids but she could be my daughter lol she is 24 and I'm 40 . Thanks for chiming in, I hope your cook out was as good as ours.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

Before


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

This was the boild crabs. And one of the home made Ham's.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

The rib's I finished them on the pit with baby Ray the kid's like them sauced . The veggies are all from our garden, .


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok so I think I got all the meat lol 2 Hams, 2butts, a pot full of boild crabs, 3racks ribs shrimp in the basket, chicken wings on the smoker and pit, it was awesome. If anyone wants what I brine d in ,rubs, and marinade s just let me know. Thanks


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

This was the Crew that showed up. No notice Louisiana style all the way.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

This was my husband Captain Brent Ballay lol
He was so upset I did all the smoking without him ,lol but I had to with all those great pictures of redfish and trout he was sending me I had to retaliate. Lol


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

It got a little chilly but it was awesome. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## texomakid (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow what a great looking mess of food. Isn't this what cooking is all about? Good food, cold beer (or beverage of your choice), good friends. Don't get no better than that.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Very impressive catch, serious smoker there Captain!
> I'm going out on a limb here and calling that your Daughter and Grand Babies with you Captain. :rolleyes:
> Because she's a looker, like her Mama. ;)
> 
> ...


Thanks and you too.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

texomakid said:


> Wow what a great looking mess of food. Isn't this what cooking is all about? Good food, cold beer (or beverage of your choice), good friends. Don't get no better than that.


I agree, it was unexpected for my husband lol we have a fridge downstairs so I was able to defrost everything brine the butt's and he was curring the hams in that fridge I was so lucky he didn't catch me lol. I would have been busted if he would have checked them lol


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok I found the rest of the pictures. Lol I was in to the wine yesterday lol.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 22, 2018)

_*"Ok I found the rest of the pictures. Lol I was in to the wine yesterday lol."
*_
LOL! Beautiful Noble Captain!
I often go out on limbs. I guess this time my saw was on the tree side. LOL!
I enjoyed all the great pictures, great friends having a great time, and with folks there it put your built in smoker oven into great perspective.

Two of my cousins lived in Mississippi for several decades. Katrina wiped them out, they came West bought RV's and went back and rebuilt.
Vic gave us a wonderful Cajun Boil out at the Uncles Ranch after a gathering at the ranch for a Memorial for my Aunt when she finally escaped the pains of this life.
Where Victor found everything is a mystery to me, especially a bucketful of mud bugs. But it was a great time, great food, and a memory I'll always hold dear. Washed down with Uncles Swap Meet beer. Skunky beer! Some in rusty cans.
Uncle Syrus made sure Betty and I stuck around for the "after Party, after the Party."
Thanks Captain!
And tell Brent he got to lay back while you got things rollin. ;)


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

T


SonnyE said:


> _*"Ok I found the rest of the pictures. Lol I was in to the wine yesterday lol."
> *_
> LOL! Beautiful Noble Captain!
> I often go out on limbs. I guess this time my saw was on the tree side. LOL!
> ...


Tanks again so much lol .


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 22, 2018)

_"I was so lucky he didn't catch me lol. I would have been busted if he would have checked them lol"
_
Hey....if you ever need a second husband that would never second guess you cooking, just let me know :-)
Seriously, that's an awesome looking feast and what looked to be a great time. We are still waiting to do our first monster blow-out of the season but the weather has been really weird this year.

Awed!!
Robert


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

tx smoker said:


> _"I was so lucky he didn't catch me lol. I would have been busted if he would have checked them lol"
> _
> Hey....if you ever need a second husband that would never second guess you cooking, just let me know :)
> Seriously, that's an awesome looking feast and what looked to be a great time. We are still waiting to do our first monster blow-out of the season but the weather has been really weird this year.
> ...


Thank you so much , we really are blessed here in south Louisiana (even though this winter it froze in Narin 3 X ) that's not normal one morning it snowed first time ever any way . Brent just feels like cooking outside anything is a beer drinking sport lol and he wanted to be part of it lol. I'm really glad we found this fourm , we have met really cool people and it helped so much when  we were researching to build ours , it was a long debate for us as he wanted it out of cedar and I wanted cinder block . I was scared it would burn one day.  Our friend RJ and Brent together made the door so it's cool to me how many people had a part in it. Some just advise some hard work . We like to see everyone happy and enjoying the food. Thanks again.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice looking feast Noble! And yea it has been a cold spring in South LA......Glad the fishing has not been affected though, looks like y'all are on 'em pretty consistently. Great thing about Venice-always a place to get out of the wind.....


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Nice looking feast Noble! And yea it has been a cold spring in South LA......Glad the fishing has not been affected though, looks like y'all are on 'em pretty consistently. Great thing about Venice-always a place to get out of the wind.....


Yep I came here from key largo Florida , Brent still says I married him because of the fishing here lol. We just made the Louisiana sportsman again. We are going fishing Tuesday and wednesday can't wait. We met while we were both fishing tournaments . I wouldn't have been able to pull off the cook out without my neighbor Jeana and the two side kicks, lol.  she watched the temperature gauge and would text me when it would go above or below 250. lol I was making all the sides coleslaw from our garden ,  cold pasta salad with cajun shrimp . That kinda thing .


----------

